# Looking for change gear specs on a Craftsman 109-21270



## Ranger (Aug 28, 2020)

I am going to refurbish a Canadian model 80 Craftsman metal lathe, in addition to change gears i need a few other missing parts or specs of parts to make them
any help here is very much appreciated. Does anyone sell parts or is it ebay time ? does anyone have a restored machine that would measure some pieces for me to make them, the rocker tool post is missing, the gibb on cross slide is missing, cant get the 4 jaw chuck off yet to see spindle thread, but I will.


----------



## WCraig (Aug 29, 2020)

Was this the machine that was offered by Simpsons under their Supremacy brand?








			Photo Index - Simpsons-Sears Ltd., Robert Simpson Co. - 109.20630 | VintageMachinery.org
		


Craig


----------



## Ranger (Aug 29, 2020)

YES Yes it was that machine


----------



## WCraig (Aug 29, 2020)

You could try 3D-printed gears:









						Craftsman Model 109 Lathe Change Gears by Evergreen
					

Change gears for the Craftsman Model 109 Lathe. This should be the complete set, with the following gears: 32T, 36T, 40T, 44T, 46T, 52T, 54T, 56T The fit of the keyways and axles may ned to be sanded just a bit to get them to fit correctly, but these areas should be as tight as possible to...




					www.thingiverse.com
				




Some local libraries offer 3D printers for nominal cost although the pandemic could be a problem.  There are also services that will print stuff for a fee and ship it to you.

Otherwise, I think the only option is to keep searching eBay and probably pay quite a bit for a used set.

Craig


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 29, 2020)

The gears for the 109 lathes are the same as for the later 6" machines. They come up on Ebay fairly regularly. Prices vary but are not terrible if you watch and wait.
-Mark


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 29, 2020)

Ranger,

The "later 6" machines" that Mark referred to are all of the Atlas built ones, and not just the "later" ones.  So that means Atlas 618, 612, 3950 and 10100.  And the similar or equivalent Craftsman 101.07300, 101.07301, 101.21400 and 101.21200.  

Note that that does NOT mean that if an Atlas/Craftsman threading chart says that you need a certain group of gears to cut a particular thread pitch or feed, that you need the same set of gears to cut the same thread or feed on any of the AA built machines.   It means that the individual Atlas gears can be used on an AA.   I've not compared the two charts, but play it safe and use the AA chart.  

If you look in Downloads, which you have access to, you will find a few "reverse engineered" drawing for making some of the AA parts.  I don't recall whether there are any gib drawings or not.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 29, 2020)

Also, when these gears are advertised as "Atlas/Craftsman" on Ebay and elsewhere, be certain you are buying the ones for the 6" lathe and not the ones for the larger 10" and 12" machines.  The former have 1/2" bores, the latter 3/4".  
-M


----------

